# CIS Injector Replacement



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

Old injectors and seals cause all sorts of problems so at the advice of The_Hamster and Peter Tong I picked up a pair of Mercedes 190E injectors and went to work.
Some of the stuff . . .
0 437 502 047 Mercedes 190E Injector (Bosch just like the VWs but brass) Does not have an air shroud tip so if you have air shrouded injectors you will have to remove the tips from your old injectors so don't toss them!
OE VW seals . . .
035 133 557 A injector seal
For Air Shrouded injectors . . .
034 133 557 E injector seal
035 133 554 Injector insulator
035 133 557 insert seal
CIS injector removal tool is a HUGE help along with a very large prying device (aka the biggest screw driver you can find). If you do not have the removal tool go buy one and save yourself the time you will waste without it.
For the brass inserts you will need a 13mm hex socket which can be difficult to find but a 1/2" will suffice Some models require 12mm) If you do not have either you can just buy a 13mm or 1/2" allen key and cut it and then use a socket.

Place the removal tool between the injector and the fuel line fitting and get some leverage. If they have been in there a while it is going to take a bit of pressure to loosen them up.

If your motor has air shrouded injectors you will have to remove the air shroud tip and place it on the Mercedes injectors. Clamp the injectors down and use a 10mm wrench and a hammer to knock the tips off. Try and get the wrench flat on the tip so you do not bend in it

Injectors had seen there day and the seals were dried out and hard.

Place a new upper seal on the new injector and then press the injector down into the air shroud and tap with a rubber mallet.

Use a 13mm or 1/2" hex socket (or 12mm on some models) to remove the brass inserts. The old insulators are most likely brittle and can be a beotch to get out. I ended up reusing the brass inserts as I was sent the wrong ones. If you do replace them make sure that you have correct ones.
Place the lower seal on the insulator and place the insulator into the head. Seal the threads of the brass inserts with an anaerobic (non-silicone) sealant and tighten them to 15 ft lbs.
To replace the injectors soak them in gasoline for a few minutes and they will press right in. If you still have trouble leave the plastic cap the came with them on the threads and use a large phillips screw driver and rubber mallet to gently tap them in. Tighten the fuel lines up and anything else you removed.











_Modified by evilpat at 9:49 PM 12-17-2006_


----------



## Clint VW VW wood (Oct 28, 2003)

what bonuses are there for running the 190E injectors? always been interested in swapping injectors.
thanks for the detail too


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (Clint VW VW wood)*

the bonus is more in your wallet. I saved about $80 on 4 injectors. The VW injectors run in $50 range a pop and the Mercs are in the $30 range, maybe even cheaper on Ebay. Previous testing by other dubbers has shown that the 190E and the VW CIS injectors have identical flow rates. I am getting this info from other sources, it is NOT something I tested myself. But, the car runs great! Much better than with the almost 20 year old OEM ones.


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (Clint VW VW wood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clint VW VW wood* »_what bonuses are there for running the 190E injectors? always been interested in swapping injectors.
thanks for the detail too

They have a better spray pattern, but i'm told they flow less at the top end. Also the price is quite low on them, which is their biggest attraction and the reason I use them in my own car.


----------



## Clint VW VW wood (Oct 28, 2003)

hmm.. flow less at the top end huh.. does anyone else think it's strange that something for a VW is more expensive than the same part for a Merc? I wish they flowed a little more than stock..but oh well.
edit: I just did some fancy online reading and I found out that the 190E came with a 4banger or 6cylinder motor option, anyone know if the 6 cylinder injectors work?










_Modified by Clint VW VW wood at 12:05 PM 12-18-2006_


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (Clint VW VW wood)*

as far as I could find both the 4 and 6 used the same injectors. The 190E got a 6 cylinder in the later 80s


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (Clint VW VW wood)*

I use the same injectors from the 190e in my rabbit, The plus for me was cheaper and brass will not rust.
I think running these injectors on engines with more than 170 HP may be an issue. But I'm no where near that now.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: (evilpat)*

Six cylinder injectors have a fine thread pitch so they should not work. MB used to have steel injectors but they changed the design for better sealing [when the injector is closed] When they did this they raised the opening pressure. This probably explains the lower flow. As for brass ones not rusting there are steel parts inside the injector that still rust. 
I would agree with others most of you will not max out the injectors unless they are running forced induction.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (evilpat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilpat* »_But, the car runs great! Much better than with the almost 20 year old OEM ones.









This is really great news. The 047 injectors are really great inexpensive replacements. The samples that I had quite awhile back flowed equally to about 2%. Not bad for an antiquated mechanical system







! After many years my OEM ones were *all* over the map. No telling what the afr was per cylinder (some were about 20-30% out with nasty spray patterns). I really think these things should be replaced every 5 years or so for optimal performance/economy with a CIS car. Remember that a single o2 sensor/DC valve != even mixture across the board so long as it can get things to 14.7:1 average afr. Make those motors happy by giving them a proper mixture folks







And as a bonus your engine will be smoother and have better power/economy to boot.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

Just a note to my fellow Canadians, Auto Parts Online Canada have a great price on VW injectors $21.29 Cdn, that's the cheapest suitable injectors I've seen anywhere.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

Thats incredibly *cheap*... might want to tell those A1 folks - all the stock will be gone practically immediately JK


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_ all the stock will be gone practically immediately JK









Don't matter, I got mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrbatavus (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

are the air shrouds necessary?


_Modified by mrbatavus at 4:45 PM 5-27-2009_


----------



## Mutato192 (Aug 4, 2008)

*CIS*

This is an older thread but do the Merc Injectors work ok? 
I have a 89 cabby that is having a leak down issue and need to replace them.
Tried cleaning but didn't do much help. Bosch VW is way too much.


----------

